# How do I decrease recovery time?



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm getting back into a semi-body-building routine. I have no problem putting 90-100% effort into my lifts, however, after a good solid week or two of good lifting, I find that I'm either:

1. Still sore
2. Lifting as much as or less than before

Every week I'm able to increase the weight or reps of my lifts by about 10-15%, but sometimes it just doesn't happen unless I stop lifting(a specific musclegroup) for 1-2 weeks.

I feel like this 1-2 week rest for my muscles to grow is a little too long for me. I want to reduce it to 3-5 days (no more).

Besides getting enough sleep and enough calories/protein/fats/carbs. Are there any inexpensive supplements or techniques to speed up recovery time for anyone here that lifts weights?


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

glutamine might be good for that. also i read about active recovery, you do a couple light sets in between workouts to get the bloom pumping. heres the full article http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/magazine ... covery.htm

ive only tried the thing called 'during exercise recuperation' but im usually just sore for a day or two, and ill work the same muscle every 4-5 days


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

How many sets/reps do you do for one musclegroup?
Do you sleep enough? Do you eat enough?

Creatine is very cheap and can help in recovery. (although its primarly use is to increase strength)


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Nihlanth said:


> I'm getting back into a semi-body-building routine. I have no problem putting 90-100% effort into my lifts, however, after a good solid week or two of good lifting, I find that I'm either:
> 
> 1. Still sore
> 2. Lifting as much as or less than before
> ...


Steroids HGH :lol 
But seriously how much water do you drink in a day? Water helps recovery. Also are you getting enough protein and calories? If not you're eating up your muscle which could be causing the need for an extended rest periods. Remember eat 1 hour before workout and immediately following if possible.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

dude dont give away _all_ our secrets


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: How do I decrease recovery time?*



Blue Oval said:


> dude dont give away _all_ our secrets


lol.


----------



## IronMan (May 20, 2007)

"7 Secrets to Rapid Recovery
by Christian Thibaudeau

Recover Fast, Grow Fast!

Want to gain muscle mass, strength, or power in the fastest way possible? Making rapid progress is a function of two interrelated variables: training stress and restoration/recovery. Basically, you can increase your rate of progress either by improving your training, or improving your body's capacity to recover from training."

The rest is here:
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=551687


----------

